# Epson Druckkopf reinigen, die neue Tinte ist aber Wasserlöslich,...



## Marius Heil (9. September 2005)

Hi,

Epson hat ja jetzt lustigerweise Wasserlösliche Tinte in den Druckern drin, ich find das total unsinnig, wenn ein Blatt nass ist, kann mans eh wegschmeisten, den Druckkopf bekommt man aber blöderweise nicht merh sauber.
Ich hab gerade meinen Epson CX 5200 auseinandergeschruabt, macht ne Heidenarbeit, jetzt mag ich den Druckkopf reingien, früher konnte man die in heißes Wasser legen, dann gingen sie wieder, leider geht das mit den neuen halt nicht mehr, weiß einer, wie ich den am besten gereinigt bekomme?


Marius


----------

